# CEOTP 2009



## oldandgrey (23 Mar 2009)

Has anyone who applied for CEOTP received a MSG relating to an initial offer and/or posting yet. Or matter of fact any info


----------



## j_r_42 (23 Mar 2009)

I applied CEOTP for AEC last fall.  I heard at the end of January that they have a spot for me, just waiting for a slot in basic to open up.  I'm still waiting for a firm offer....


----------



## oldandgrey (24 Mar 2009)

I Applied after I completed CAP last yr and I recevied a msg stated that I was tranfered to CEOTP . Now I am waiting for a posting msg and more detail info on my CEOTP. In addition, where will I be posted to, which I think it will be in gagetown, hopefully on a IR. If I end up getting a short notice posting, I will be able to sell my house in time. So was just wondering how many people are in the same boat. Nevertheless, I will go when and where they tell me, which is normal for the type of work we do.


----------

